# Harvest B4 or after lights on/off- fact or fiction?



## zipflip (May 19, 2014)

IM bored again and another things is makin me wonder. LOL
I know weve all herd it hwo that THC/trichs degrade after lights on and restores after of yada yada.. idk how much of this is actual fact or even if its really makin a difference if one keeps plants in dark for up to 72 hours prior to chop or even just before lights on off etc etc.. and even if there is a difference I do believe it is so marginal anyway.. but then again idk.. who knows ? anyone? LOL
actualy that answer isn't wat im really lookin for.
more of a "what do u all think of this concept" deal to go with the whole harvest time of day/ light cycle myth.
first off. I myself have toyed with the whole lights off thing. ive doen 12 hours, 24, 36 all way up to 72 hours. and well naturally I felt I noticed a difference every time and semed like a slight bigger difference the longer they was left in dark.
now this is whats got me all a sudden. say we leave plants in dark for even 48 hours. that means we go without seein them for 48 hours. well just think bout how much things change in a simple 12hour window wit the girls while in flower. and now multiply that by 4-8 and realize we aint layin eyes on our beuties for that whole time. whos to say its not just a simple eye foolery simply cuz u got 4 times the change/growth u normally experience thruout the entire grow in between on/off cycles....?
idk bout all u but when im growin I check things as close to lights on and both off as I can just ta run  hru make sure no fans tripped or bulbs burnt out etc so I only see that 12hour difference/change. so naturally after 48 hours plus i'm gonna walk intot he grow and be like "whoa holy trichs batman!". not tomention I more than likely wont have that big ol HPS blarrin down on top them all screwin wit my visual perception of things a bit. I just notice they seem to look even frostier when in the dark and im usin like a flashlight or such vs when eyeballin them under HPS.

im nto sayin nor tyin to say I feel its just a myth tho. heck don't get wrong here I don't mind that 48-72 hour carefree worry free vacation from the grow while they sit and chill in the dark for few days while I get s everything ready for next or cleaned up ready to trim etc etc.. maybe that's how the deal got started too. or maybe a combination of the vacation relief and the whoel visual deception I spoke of above or maybe its both . or heck maybe its fact they pack on more trichs in the last 48-72 hours of dark than if wasleft in cycle of 12/12 for the last 48-72.. ? 


IDK jsu some food for thought to chew on when/if ya'll confronted with the old myth again. 
What u all think.?


----------



## BenfukD (May 19, 2014)

if you harvest in the Dark.  How will you see what ya doing?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 19, 2014)

I have never seen or read anything at all anywhere that is scientific that shows that trichs degrade and then somehow heal themselves every 24 hours.  Degraded trichs stay degraded as far as I have ever heard.


----------



## Hackerman (May 19, 2014)

I don't think anything degrades from night to day. It's more about harvesting when the trics are at their peak.

Makes a little sense. After I sleep all night, I wake up feeling fresh and plump and moist. After I am up and under a 1000w light for a few hours, I start to dry up a little and I get thirsty.

So, by that rational, you would want to harvest me at night, right before lights on, to get me when I am most plump and moist (is this an ugly picture or what, LOL)

However, if science shows that the trics are most moist during the light hours when the plant is processing photosynthesis, then you would want to harvest toward the end of the light day.

I could see some controlled experiments proving one way or the other being better or worse. However, like so many other things that are discussed here, the practical difference is probably negligible. 

So far, we have discussed sucking vs blowing, fan speed controllers and night day harvesting. It seems each person has their own way and some are very different than others. The odd thing is, is that they all seem to get the job done to about the same end.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 19, 2014)

I also agree that the difference, if any, would be negligible.  Comaprisions like this are hard to do, too.  No matter how much your plants are treated alike, you always have differences.  I can even get differences between clones from the same mother.


----------

